# Milky White Seiko 5 Superior Finds A Home With Me!



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I just purchased one of these beauties!

*SEIKO 5 Superior SNZC25J1*

*
*

*
*









*
*









*
*









*
*









*
*









*
*









Enjoy,

Angelis


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice.

Got any of your own photo's?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I currently have this on it's way to me










And by the end of the day will probably have bought this as well


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Walnuts said:


> I currently have this on it's way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that blue...good choice!

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Nice.
> 
> Got any of your own photo's?


Hello there:

New wrist shots to come soon, as soon as it arrives!









Angelis


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

These Seiko 5 watches look great. Does anybody know ho much they cost?

I've had a look on the official Japanese website and they don't have any of the Seiko 5 watches. Are they made in Japan?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

7ygixop said:


> These Seiko 5 watches look great. Does anybody know ho much they cost?
> 
> I've had a look on the official Japanese website and they don't have any of the Seiko 5 watches. Are they made in Japan?


I got my 2 from ebay, from what I could tell they varied in price from around Â£50 to about Â£120. First one arrived today, love it.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

7ygixop said:


> These Seiko 5 watches look great. Does anybody know ho much they cost?
> 
> I've had a look on the official Japanese website and they don't have any of the Seiko 5 watches. Are they made in Japan?


The Seiko 5 Superiors have been discontinued since 2005. There were, IIRC, Japan and Singapore issue. I do know of a couple of sellers who still have some gorgeous examples...and if you like, pm me, and I'll let you know who's selling the deep blue version of my white version.

They are the top of the line in Seiko 5 watches...with sapphire crystal, solid bracelets, solid end links, knurled and signed crowns.

Angelis

http://www.watches88.com/pd-seiko-superior-100m-automatic-snz435k1.cfm

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSA...1SilverJan04/Seiko5SuperiorSNZ441K1Silver.htm

These are for sale now, new, and STUNNING! I have purchased from both sellers, and both treated me wonderfully!


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

veeery nice


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

shag said:


> veeery nice


Thanks Shag!

They are so well made, so well done, and so eye-catching!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Angelis said:


> shag said:
> 
> 
> > veeery nice
> ...


I think that in this level is Seiko unbeatable.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

shag said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > shag said:
> ...


You are so correct. I wish for all of you to own a Seiko 5 Superior!

Angelis


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Angelis said:


> You are so correct. I wish for all of you to own a Seiko 5 Superior!
> 
> Angelis


I have to buy one


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

shag said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > You are so correct. I wish for all of you to own a Seiko 5 Superior!
> ...


Check your pm/e-mail...you'll see the beauties that I linked to you....

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

Walnuts said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> > These Seiko 5 watches look great. Does anybody know ho much they cost?
> ...


Thanks, I can't believe that they are so cheap and such good quality.



Angelis said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> > These Seiko 5 watches look great. Does anybody know ho much they cost?
> ...


I actually live in Japan and it would be easier to buy one from Japan and a little bit cheaper I think.

Thanks for the information.

Here's a nice simple black face Seiko 5;










44 Pounds or 67 Dollars


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are able, you may want to ry to locate a Seiko 5 Superior. They are so well built. And, as you know, they are the top tier of the Seiko 5 line. We're talking solid bracelets, solid end links, sapphire crystal, and knurled & signed crowns. They are total class!

Angelis


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Good watch, good brand...good choice...congrats :to_become_senile:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

ibaranenko said:


> Good watch, good brand...good choice...congrats


You know it's hard to pass up something so beautiful!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------

